# Anyone have a favorite campground in Idaho?



## jack (Jun 1, 2009)

We are looking for a nice campground, well treed is very important to us and we have a fifth wheel. Maybe around the Coer d'alene area? Thanks!!!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello Jack. Sorry can't help you out but welcome to the forum.


----------

